# Installing ZTE MF110 Mobile Internet Stick



## zcaha74 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm trying to install the ZTE MF110 mobile internet stick from the German company '1 und 1'. It should display an item called 'Join Air' in the Finder window when I insert the stick, but it doesn't..... Any ideas? Thanks in advance 

I'm running Mac OS 10.6.


----------

